# Honour for snake man with a passion for turtles



## Bushman (Nov 8, 2012)

Congratulations to John Cann and his family for receiving official recognition for their significant contribution to herpetology.
Here's a link to a news article with an interesting video that includes historical footage, narrated by John. 

Honour for snake man with a passion for turtles


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful, well deserved to, Good on you John.


----------



## FAY (Nov 8, 2012)

What a great video. What a great man.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 8, 2012)

This footage is surely a National Treasure


----------



## Bushman (Nov 8, 2012)

John is a living legend of Australian herpetology and it's great to see him retire alive and well from such a dangerous profession. 
We all have a lot to thank John and his family for. They've been tremendous ambassadors for herps, educating the public continuously for almost a century. Enjoy your retirement John. It's very well deserved.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 8, 2012)

about time we had a good story regarding snakes and snake men


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

I spoke to John a few weeks ago, he's been ill but he's recovering well. A top bloke.... should be more like him.


----------



## ddammitt (Nov 8, 2012)

Congratulations to John on his well deserved retirement. From my family to yours thank you for what you have done for herpetology.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 8, 2012)

I didn't know he was ill Chris. Thanks for letting us know. I hope John continues to recover well. He was a champion athlete and worked as a rigger until 60, so he's fit and strong. We wish you all the best John.


----------



## longqi (Nov 8, 2012)

We met his daughter in Bali only a few weeks ago
She was pretty confident he would be ok


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 8, 2012)

all the best to John in his retirement and thankyou for your displays at La Perouse,I took my sons there a few times


----------



## Bushman (Nov 10, 2012)

longqi said:


> We met his daughter in Bali only a few weeks ago
> She was pretty confident he would be ok


That's good to hear. Hopefully he'll be out bothering the turtles again in no time.


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 10, 2012)

Very handy athlete as well.Competed in the Melbourne Olympics,was a boxer and also played rugby.


----------



## Renenet (Nov 10, 2012)

My first-ever reptile book was by John Cann: "Tortoises of Australia". It's stayed with me through countless moves over three states.


----------

